# New Subreddit



## gravylookout (Jun 22, 2018)

For those of you that don't know reddit.com is like a big forum for everything on the internet. It's broken down by subject into "subreddits".

A while back I had an idea for a subreddit ala /r/powerwashingporn but with pictures of landscape and lawn edging. Naturally I went to see if /r/edgingporn was available and you can imagine what I found. However, it turns out that there was a much more popular subreddit for that kind of stuff and /r/edgingporn was dead. So I asked the reddit admins to give me control of it. It took about 6 weeks but they actually did it!

So, if any of you guys have pictures of your edging looking sharp please head on over and make a post! Maybe it'll become something! Also, if you have any experience being a reddit mod or know how to do CSS let me know.

*reddit.com/r/edgingporn* SFW


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Why not just use a better name?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Would feel much more comfortable browsing this at work if it were something like, /r/landscapepics.


----------



## gravylookout (Jun 22, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> Would feel much more comfortable browsing this at work if it were something like, /r/landscapepics.


I know that the title is a bit edgy but it's part of the tongue-in-cheek humor that exists on reddit.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> Would feel much more comfortable browsing this at work if it were something like, /r/landscapepics.


+1


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yeah if my wife looks over my shoulder and sees the word p*rn that won't end well. "No, really it's just landscape edging!"


----------

